# Oper on Video - a „complete“ record of opera recorded on video



## Kurt (Sep 15, 2018)

Hi

I have just started Opera on Video http://operaonvideo.com

Right now there are some 1000 recordings included....

Working hard to reach the target of 5000 recordings.

Please have a look and let me know what you think about it

Kurt


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Are there full opera recordings? I'm seeing snippets so far...great idea btw


----------



## Kurt (Sep 15, 2018)

The videos you see are excerpts and are intended to give you a preview of the full video which you can get with the red button on the bottom (if avaiable). If it says Get recording from YouTube - then the red button will give you the full opera from YouTube.

Btw even if it says not available - most videos are available on the black market, but it is illegal to sell or copy those.

I have myself virtually all videos and this is my basis for creating the website information. But I cannot put these online as it would constitute copyright infringements.


----------



## Kurt (Sep 15, 2018)

Latest news
there are now over 1600 operas online

there are many with full recordings too. All have a substantial preview.

Welcome


----------



## Kurt (Sep 15, 2018)

There are now 4500 opera recordings available. All major composers have been published
Verdi alone has 800 reordings and Placido Domingo sports over 100 recordings.
Much to explore and find new treasures.

http://operaonvideo.com


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Kurt said:


> There are now 4500 opera recordings available. All major composers have been published
> Verdi alone has 800 reordings and Placido Domingo sports over 100 recordings.
> Much to explore and find new treasures.
> 
> http://operaonvideo.com


But ... only a few complete as far as I can see.


----------

